# Tacomas Skidkings Vbc South Tacoma Ride Pics



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 19, 2016)

AWSOMENESS DAY WITH THE SKIDKING CREW TOURING SOUTH TACOMA .EXCELLENT WEATHER ,PERFECT FOR THE CREW.THANKS TODavid Kneeland Fogg AND DELIAS OAKLAND LOUNGE FOR HOSTING THE SKIDKINGS ,THA


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 NKS TO Andrew Babcock AND THE EDISON ALE HOUSE AND THE THE GIG HARBOR BREWING COMPANY FOR THE GREAT HOSTING ..ALL IN ALL A WIN WIN FOR EVERYBODY WHO PARTICIPATED


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 19, 2016)

HERES A FEW MORE


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 19, 2016)

HERE IS A FEW MORE


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 19, 2016)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> HERE IS A FEW MORE View attachment 307264
> View attachment 307265 View attachment 307266 View attachment 307267 View attachment 307268 View attachment 307269



 thanks for putting the pictures on skidkingsvbc  nice to see every one enjoying there bikes


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 20, 2016)

There's always some minor mechanical issues, good thing the Prez packs some tools in his tank storage compartment.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks Tim!  Always be prepared. .


----------

